

3taps Wants to Democratize the Exchange of Data - devinfoley
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/3taps_wants_to_democratize_the_exchange_of_data.php

======
thejash
I think this is a great idea. Good luck with it!

I'd also like to see it combined in some way with that other startup that
makes "writable apis" for the whole internet

------
devinfoley
I work for 3taps. If anybody needs help getting started with our APIs/data,
feel free to contact me directly.

